# Monster Sound for Monster in Box Prop



## 5artist5

I need a really aggressive sounding monster audio track for a monster in the crate prop. 

I'd like about 10 seconds worth. I'm going to have a good set of speakers 
playing this audio track so I need it to sound good.

Any ideas?


----------



## DarkLore

All the recordings I have sound like big cats (lions, tigers and bears...oh my). I'd like to see someone post one that sounds more like a monster than a mountain lion.


----------



## The Creepster

I have one I used in my crate beast 5 years ago I made...how much you got?


----------



## nightrideproductions

Here's one I made. You can edit out the beginning where the man talks, if you just want a monster sound.http://www.4shared.com/file/122720504/7047c72d/Coffin_Monster__MIAB___20_sec_.html


----------



## poison

Check this out MONSTERS & ZOMBIES CD.
http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8


----------



## 5artist5

cool, i'll check them out. Thanks!


----------



## badkat2007

http://www.ilovewavs.com/Holidays/Hallween/hallween.htm

Not sure if they have what you are looking for but they have a BUNCH of stuff! Happy haunting!:jol:


----------



## hpropman

Google Jurassic park sound files. I used the T Rex roar for mine but I can not find the file anymore. The raptors have some awesome sounds too.


----------



## poppieof4

*monster in a box sound fx*

i have a great sound email me { [email protected]} and i will send it to you happy haunting:jol:


----------

